# Stealth Ninja Slingshot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I recently received this Stealth Ninja slingshot from bigdh2000 a member and moderator of the forum . Its a fantastic hand crafted design of Dan's constructed from ce grade black phenolic which makes for a solid sturdy yet good looking shooter . It feels great in the hand and fits in the pocket very well . It seems like a design that would fit just about anyone . Here is a video of me shooting it and a video of Dan describing all the particulars . Thank you Big Dan !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What an awesome gift!! Looks like your really enjoying it. Dan's a great dude and a big part of the Slingshot world. Enjoy


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Great gift and good shooting treefork


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice gift! I like that ninja with ocularis!
And of course nice shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great videos!!!!!! Great shooting TreeFork Thanks BigDan for a very informative video. That's one of my favorite parts of slingshot tournaments hearing others talk about their likes and dislikes.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> What an awesome gift!! Looks like your really enjoying it. Dan's a great dude and a big part of the Slingshot world. Enjoy


Yes he is !



James West said:


> Great gift and good shooting treefork


Thanks James



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice gift! I like that ninja with ocularis!
> And of course nice shooting!


Thanks Marco



Tag said:


> Great videos!!!!!! Great shooting TreeFork Thanks BigDan for a very informative video. That's one of my favorite parts of slingshot tournaments hearing others talk about their likes and dislikes.


Thanks Tom


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Freak'n Sweet....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Man oh Man I Love mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

DarrinGlennCook said:


> Man oh Man I Love mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you know what I'm talking about ! Very nice . That brown looks good .


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

treefork said:


> DarrinGlennCook said:
> 
> 
> > Man oh Man I Love mine...
> ...


Also Great Shooting Sir hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

DarrinGlennCook said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > DarrinGlennCook said:
> ...


Thanks Daren . I had a lot of fun with it today just casual plinking in the woods . Kind of lifted me out of my shooting slump I've been experiencing lately . Getting back to just plain shooting fun .


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Glad you like it, Marty. Hope she treats you well and brings hours of enjoyment and continued love for this sport.That thing is meant to be thrown in anything or anywhere so that it can travel with you to enjoy those few minutes of stolen shooting wherever you might be.

Some of you top shooters have to understand that many of us enjoy watching you all shoot, especially when you challenge yourselves. Always been a pleasure to encourage you guys to continue shooting. Marty, that cross-hairs card cut was insane the other day.


----------

